# Favorite 7MM Rem Mag Ammo



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love 7MM Rem Mag. I am always interested in trying new ammo.

So, post your favorite 7MM Rem Mag ammo here. Include good experiences if possible.

Also, post rounds you have had bad luck with, please include the story. 

This is for store purchased factory loaded ammo for us less fortunate non reloaders.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is sad that you don't reload. I haven't shot a factory load out of my 7mm Rem mag in over 30 years.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know!! I started reloaded shotgun shells to get into the flow of things. I have been putting in the research and reloading is on the menu!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I had pretty good results with the Federal Fusion 150 Gr. in my 7mm. I wouldn't say it's anything special, but it gave groups slightly under 1 inch at 100 yards. 

Surprisingly, the cheap Remington 150 corelokt grouped about the same as well. Those are the only factory rounds I've tried. Once I had brass, I've been loading my own. 

I imagine the nosler custom ammo would do quite well. It's spendy though!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> ...................................
> 
> Surprisingly, the cheap Remington 150 corelokt grouped about the same as well. Those are the only factory rounds I've tried. Once I had brass, I've been loading my own.
> 
> ..................


Yeah, me too. I think the only factory 7mm mag ammo I used was Remington Corelokts. They were fine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 on corelocks, on my 7STW those stupid things routinely broke .75MOA. Not fast bullets in what should be a fast caliber, but you could hit quarters easy enough at 100 yards. 

The Remington Safari Grade ammo was pretty good as well, loaded with the Swift A-Frame (little heavier duty than Partitions IMO)


-DallanC


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

My only 2 bad experiences on rifle hunts have come from a 7mm rem mag. 
1st, back when I was about 10 hunting with my dad, he shot a buck in the back of the head. The deer hit the ground hard, all 4 legs stuck straight in the air. after a few minutes the deer rolled over to his side and never twitched. During our hike up to it, he jumped up and took off running (we couldn't see the deer as we approached). We got a quick glimpse of him one more time, but never saw the deer again. At the original location the deer hit the dirt, there was a ton of blood, hair and teeth, and half a tounge. I cannot believe the deer ever got up.

2nd bad experience, I was hunting elk (same rifle) and saw a spike about 45 yards out. He was slowly walking while I slowly put the squeeze on the trigger. I shot him behind the shoulder and he just stood there looking around. I re-chambered and he turned 180*, so I shot him again in the ribs. This time he walked behind some trees and just stood there. Again, I re-chamber and squeeze off a shot. He slowly turns his head toward me as if to say "what the hell are you doing". Now I am out of ammo so I have to dig in my backpack for more. I re-load and the elk is laying down looking around. I line up right behind the ear and squeeze off another round, missing my mark and just broke his jaw. I couldn't take it no more, so I just walked off and gave him some time to bleed out. So much for quick and painless I thought!!!

Both animals were hit with factory Remington core-lokts. Now with that said, I have also killed 5 more elk with Core-lokts (1 with the same 7mm, and 4 with a .270).
I guess the biggest take away from this story is BULLET PLACEMENT is more important than the bullet used. But a good performing bullet wouldn't hurt anything either.

This year that old 7mm will be sporting Accubonds for the hunts.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Random, go buy a box of whatever bullet you would like to try and bring me 20 empty brass. If your interested I will walk you step by step though the reloading process and we will find a sub moa load that works with your gun. Ive got several different powders we could try. All I ask is, once we find a sub moa load and we load up your 20 rounds, you just kick me back what you feel is fair for powder and primer costs (depending on how much we use). My time I offer for free. Im in Farmington, let me know.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If you're elk hunting with the 7mm rem mag, you may want to stay away from the SSTs. Ridgetop had one blow up on a bull's shoulder and he never did find the bull.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't speak for the 7mm Rem Mag, but I've tried a bunch of factory rounds for my .300 Win Mag. I have had very good luck with Hornady Superformance ammo. I started off using the SST's and dropped an elk dead in it's tracks at 367 yards. I then switched to the Accubonds after reading about some not-so-good stuff about the SST's on bigger game. The Accubonds were excellent, except Hornady has temporarily suspended making them, although you still may be able to get them for the 7mm Rem Mag. You may also be able to get them with the Interbonds as well. I'm not hunting elk this year, so I decided to hunt with the SST's again this year. I also had decent luck with Barnes TTSX ammo.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Right now. I'm shooting DoubleTap 160gr accubonds.
Barnes performed well on my bighorn sheep in 2010 but they shot poor groupings out of my rifle.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> Right now. I'm shooting DoubleTap 160gr accubonds.
> Barnes performed well on my bighorn sheep in 2010 but they shot poor groupings out of my rifle.


Those do look good!

They certainly joined contention for my round this fall. Does anyone else have experience with these?

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/42...m-160-grain-nosler-accubond-spitzer-box-of-20

There is the link.

With the price actually being cheaper, I wonder if HSM 168gr VLD is still the route to go:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/64...oint-boat-tail-box-of-20?cm_vc=ProductFinding

Anyone have insight on those?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, gun doesn't like 175 corelokts, does like the 150 a ton though.

Got the Berger 168 and they are O.K.

This leads me to believe 2 things:

1. I think 160 might be the money
2. I need to reload


All these bullets group well enough to kill elk at a few hundred yards. They aren't enough though. Once you have shots touching, you want that every time!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I Chronographed my 160 gr. DT accubonds yesterday. The box says their muzzle speed is 3056 w/24" barrel.
I was getting 2915 w/26" barrel. Big difference.
They did shoot very accurate though.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> I Chronographed my 160 gr. DT accubonds yesterday. The box says their muzzle speed is 3056 w/24" barrel.
> I was getting 2915 w/26" barrel. Big difference.
> They did shoot very accurate though.


DoubleTaps right? Heard awesome things all around about ability. I didn't have time to order some pre-hunt. I did go look at the 160 bullets today though to reload. They have some potential I think.


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I have had good success with the Hornady SST and the Remington Core-lokt. However, while at Sportsmans the other day, I picked up a couple boxes of Remington Hypersonic Core-lokts. They were about $10 more than regular core-lokts (but with a rebate). I haven't had a chance to shoot them yet, but I am excited to because they are a much cleaner (better looking bullet) and are reported to be 200 fps faster than the original.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

mightybowhunter said:


> I have had good success with the Hornady SST and the Remington Core-lokt. However, while at Sportsmans the other day, I picked up a couple boxes of Remington Hypersonic Core-lokts. They were about $10 more than regular core-lokts (but with a rebate). I haven't had a chance to shoot them yet, but I am excited to because they are a much cleaner (better looking bullet) and are reported to be 200 fps faster than the original.


Did you get the 160? Be sure to report back to us on how those work. I was checking them out.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My buddy loves shooting 140gr Fed Premium Nosler Partitions. Fast and shoot great in his 7mag rifle. I shoot a 280 which is just a 7mm without the mag. My 280s love 140gr bullets, but I mostly shoot the 150gr Nosler Partitions from Fed Premium.

As for reloading, it sounds fun, but I think I have shot only 2-4 shells a year. Never been worth it to me. Although now my kids are shooting I should look at reloading again, if you know what I mean.......


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packout said:


> My buddy loves shooting 140gr Fed Premium Nosler Partitions. Fast and shoot great in his 7mag rifle. I shoot a 280 which is just a 7mm without the mag. My 280s love 140gr bullets, but I mostly shoot the 150gr Nosler Partitions from Fed Premium.
> 
> As for reloading, it sounds fun, but I think I have shot only 2-4 shells a year. Never been worth it to me. Although now my kids are shooting I should look at reloading again, if you know what I mean.......


The 280 is a round that greatly benefits from hand loading. And is the best child of the 06 case in my opinion. As far as the kiddos and shooting, they will cost you a bunch. Mine keep me broke from shooting. I reload and I have girls.------SS


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

For a deer or antelope round its hard to beat the 150 grain Winchester ballistic silver tips, accurate in every gun I have shot them out of and put animals down fast with vital shots.

For a deeper penetrating load that will do everything I have had good luck with the 160 grain Winchester XP3 load and my favorite the Remington loads with the 150 grain swift scirocco bullet.

Guns are Ruger M77 Mk2 7mm rem mag
Remington long range 7mm rem mag
Remington sendero 7mm ultra mag


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

My 7mm loves the 150 gr. Barnes VOR-TX TTSX ammo. I get sub-MOA groups with my factory rifle (TC Venture).


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, but I just really want to come pile on! I recently purchased a 7mm rem mag Tikka T3 stainless laminate "for my wife." I went to Lee Kay last week with some 150 grain Core Lokts, 175 grain Winchester Power Points, and some Federal Premium 160 grain Nosler Partitions. This gun has expensive tastes. The cheap Remchester stuff didn't group for dog $h!t, but the partitions shot a 100 yard 3 shot group with each round touching. I've never shot a group like that with any other rifle before. I fell in love with this rifle/load combo, and my wife was lucky enough to get the new rifle blooded on the opening day of the rifle deer hunt on a Beaver North cow elk. 420 yard shot right into the heart. Found the partition balled up in the hide on the exit side.

Accuracy is outstanding, but I'd like to shoot this load over a chrono and see if I'm getting anywhere close to the published 2950. Sighted in 2.1 inches high at 100 yards I'm shooting 7.5 inches low at 300. WTF?! My pokey old 06 can do that!


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Accuracy is outstanding, but I'd like to shoot this load over a chrono and see if I'm getting anywhere close to the published 2950. Sighted in 2.1 inches high at 100 yards I'm shooting 7.5 inches low at 300. WTF?! My pokey old 06 can do that!


That sounds right. Anywhere from 6-8" of drop at 300 yards with a 200 yard zero is what you'd expect. You really won't notice much difference between that and the 06 until you hit 500 yards and beyond.

I use lighter bullets in my gun and it seems to love them. I have a Savage 114 American Classic with a 1:9.5" twist. I've exclusively used 139gr Hornady Interlock bullets. I've had that gun for about 5 years now and have shot 3 deer and 1 elk with it and it performed wonderfully. All were 1 shot kills through vital areas and none of them kicked more than about 4 times as they dropped.

The only other ammo I've shot through it was 150gr Winchester Super X bullets and they shot just as well. I don't think it really matters but I thought a slightly heavier bullet may be better for elk, though I've yet to actually use them on an animal. I've always been a fan of Super X and I have no doubt they'd perform well.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My best load for my 7 mm mag was to sell it and buy a 300 wsm;-)


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nosler Trophy Grade 168 Accubond LR - Both my brother's 7RMs love the stuff. This year, that ammo collected 2 bull elk, 2 cow elk, 2 antelope, and a nice muley. 

Crazy to see 2 different rifles (Nosler Liberty and a custom built by Alamo Precision) shoot the same factory ammo into sub-moa groups or better!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm shooting the Doubletap (made in Cedar City)160 gr. Accubonds out of my 7mm.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Accuracy is outstanding, but I'd like to shoot this load over a chrono and see if I'm getting anywhere close to the published 2950. Sighted in 2.1 inches high at 100 yards I'm shooting 7.5 inches low at 300. WTF?! My pokey old 06 can do that!


I sight my 7 Mag in at 3.75 inches high at 100 yards, which puts the trajectory of the bullet within 5 inches line of sight (call it "minute of elk") out to 400 yards or so. But ya, ballistically speaking, there's not a whole lot of difference between the 7mm Rem Mag and '06.

I'm currently shooting 160 gr Accubonds out of my 7 Mag. I got to thinking, I doubt my rifle has ever seen a factory load in the 40 years or more since I bought it, everything I shoot is my own reloads.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I might have knocked the 7mm rem mag prematurely when I said it only does what my 06 does. Today I took it out to a big open area and let it stretch its legs a little bit. At a ranged 450 yards I was only about 22 inches low and at a ranged 500 yards I was only about 36 inches low. That is something that my 06 most definitely cannot do. There is a Wasatch West, Heber cow elk out there somewhere that is gonna be in huge trouble here in a couple months!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Sierrra 165 btsp most accurate in my Ruger 77. 1/2 in 100 yards- Federal Prem. factory rounds. I reload 160s same bullet ,same results. 7mmRem.


----------

